

Esmerelda's imagination - bajames
http://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2011/12/esmereldas-imagination.html

======
antifuchs
I can't help feeling that he's barking up the wrong tree: If people criticize
your new language for imaginary shortcomings, then maybe the available
documentation isn't communicating its purpose/idioms/concepts clearly enough.

Not saying that a new language needs to launch with impeccable documentation
and a crystal-clear understanding of what problem it tries to solve at all,
but those "I can't imagine ..." criticisms can also be a (not-so-greatly
worded) way of saying "I don't understand" - an opportunity to learn how to
talk about the language better.

I'm sure a lot of people here have already learned this lesson the hard way,
but: If you're blaming your product's users for not reading the docs (or for
not trying it out), you're missing out on a great opportunity to improve it.

------
supersillyus
Somehow, I both don't quite understand what he's trying to say and strongly
agree.

~~~
minikomi
Something like, "Don't knock it 'til you try it.. But _do_ try it!"

